# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Μαργαρίτα Λ. [Windsor Castle, Margarita L.]

## Ellinis

Αξίζει να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για το κάποτε βασιλοβάπορο της Union-Castle. Αν και υπηρέτησε την εμπορική μας ναυτιλία για πολλά χρόνια, δεν ταξίδεψε ούτε με έναν επιβάτη.
Το βαπόρι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1960 ως WINDSOR CASTLE στα Cammell Laird της Αγγλίας και ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία καθαρά ποστάλια. Αποτέλεσε εξέλιξη του (πιο όμορφου για τα γούστα μου) PENDENNIS CASTLE και αδελφάκι του TRANSVAAL CASTLE.
Ταξίδεψε για 17 χρόνια στη γραμμή Southampton-Νότια Αφρική, μέχρι που τη γονάτισαν και αυτήν τα αεροπλάνα. Τότε το πήρε ο καπετάν Γιάννης Λάτσης, το μετονόμασε MARGARITA L. και το μετέτρεψε σε πλωτά γραφεία-κοιτώνες εργαζομένων για τις ανάγκες των εργαζομένων της Petrola Construction Co. που είχε στη Σαουδική Αραβία. 

Γύρω στο 1980, υπήρξε μια ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψει. Η Carnival ευχαριστημένη από την αποδοχή που είχε το FESTIVALE (πρώην TRANSVAAL CASTLE) προσέγγισε τον Λάτση για να πάρει και το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. και να το μετασκευάσει. Ωστόσο ο Λάτσης δεν δέχτηκε την προσφορά και το πλοίο συνέχισε να ναυλοχεί στην Τζέντα.

Παρακάτω εικονίζεται στα ναυπηγεία του Μπαχρέϊν όπου είχε πάει για ένα καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό το 1983.

_Μ__argarita L. shown at Bahrein at a visit for dry docking in 1983. Around 1980 Carnival made an offer to Latsis to buy her for a conversion similar to FESTIVALE but was rejected._


Image1.jpg
Πηγή: Steamboat Bill

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποιος να συγκριθει μαζι σου!Τι αλλο να πεις για ενα πλοιο που το ειχαμε για χρονια στα ποδια μας.Θυμαμαι οτι με πηρε φιλος καρβολατρης ναυτης στον παλασκα και μου ειχε πει οτι το ετοιμαζουν για να φυγει.Ειχε βαλει και τις μηχανες σε λειτουργεια αλλα δεν ξερω αν καταφερε να φυγει με αυτες.Παντως η εταιρεια εκανε καποια στοιχειωδη συντηρηση

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να έπλευσε στο Αλάνγκ με τις δικές του δυνάμεις. 
Αυτό που είχα διαβάσει ήταν οτι ο Γιάννης Λάτσης -όσο είχε ακόμη τις δυνάμεις του- συνήθιζε να επισκέπτεται και να περνάει κάποιες ώρες το πλοίο, στο οποίο είχε τους προσωπικούς του χώρους. ¶ρα πρέπει να το συντηρούσαν, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πλοίο έφυγε με τις δικές του δυνάμεις. 'Οταν έφτασε στις Ινδικές ακτές οι μηχανές του έσβησαν και έμεινε ακυβέρνητο λες και δεν ήθελε να εξωκείλει στην αμμουδιά. Το έριξαν στην παραλία με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκού.




> Πηγή Martitimematters: Update: April 14, 2005, MARGARITA L., the former Union-Castle liner WINDSOR CASTLE, sailed from long term lay up in the northwestern waters of Eleusis (near Piraeus, Greece) under the delivery name RITA. The ship broke down off the coast of India in June 2005, finally reaching the breakers beach of Alang under tow.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. επέστρεψε από την Τζέντα το 1990 για να παροπλιστεί στην Ελευσίνα. 

Το πλοίο είχε μέχρι το τέλος την αρχική του μορφή και αυτό κινητοποίησε το 2002 κάποιους άγγλους για να το πάρουν πίσω και να το μετατρέψουν σε μουσείο. Οι ίδιοι είχαν προσπαθήσει να κάνουν το ίδιο νωρίτερα με το PRINCESSA VICTORIA_/_DUNNOTAR CASTLE αλλά δυστυχώς και στις δύο περιπτώσεις απέτυχαν… 

Το Φλεβάρη του 2004 μια καταιγίδα έσπρωξε το καράβι στα αβαθή της Σαλαμίνας, ευτυχώς όμως κατάφεραν σύντομα να το αποκολλήσουν. Τελικά έφυγε το 2005 με το όνομα του κουτσουρεμένο σε RITA για να διαλυθεί στην Ινδία.

MARGARITA L. λοιπόν, λίγο πριν το τελευταίο ταξίδι, να το μανουβράρουν ρυμουλκά.

_MARGARITA L., preparing to leave Eleusis Bay for the breakers after 15 years of lay up. A last minute effort to preserve her at Britain failed, as it had failed earlier with PRINCESS VICTORIA/DUNNOTAR CASTLE._

margarita l.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eχοντας αναψει το θεμα του Ηρακλειον,λογο της επετειου του ναυαγειου, παρατηρω οτι εμοιαζε με μικρο μαργαριτα λ. Βεβαια δεν εχουν τιποτα κοινο αλλα και τα δυο ηταν φορτηγοποσταλια και φτιαγμενα στην αγγλια της μεταπολεμικης περιοδου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του σαν WINDSOR CASTLE
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Λίγες φωτ/φίες ακόμη.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-10.html

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα τεύχος του 1993 του περιοδικού Steamboat Bill υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. 
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το πλοίο είναι στη φωτογραφημένο στη Μάλτα. Καμιά ιδέα για ποιό λόγο να βρέθηκε εκεί;

_Margarita L_. pictured at Malta. The reason of her visit to the island is not known.

margarita l 1993.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε ένα τεύχος του 1993 του περιοδικού Steamboat Bill υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. 
> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι το πλοίο είναι στη φωτογραφημένο στη Μάλτα. Καμιά ιδέα για ποιό λόγο να βρέθηκε εκεί;
> 
> _Margarita L_. pictured at Malta. The reason of her visit to the island is not known.
> 
> margarita l 1993.jpg


Μήπως πέρασε από την Μάλτα αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή του από τον Λάτση εν πλω προς Ελλάδα? Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1993 ή παλαιότερη?

Could it be that the picture was taken immediately after her delivery to the Latsis company on her way to Greece?

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό που έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες είναι οτι έφυγε από το Southampton με τα χρώματα της Union-Castle. Ίσως να πήγε στη Μάλτα για να μετατραπεί για τα νέα του καθήκοντα, οπότε η φωτογραφία θα είναι πολύ προγενέστερη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το τέλος ενός πλοίου.

http://www.maritimematters.com/windsorcastle.html

*RITA* (ex WINDSOR CASTLE, MARGARITA L) at Alang, India, August, 2005. Photo: (C) 2005 L. Royle

----------


## Νικόλας

πάει και αυτό ..
να σας πω αυτό δεν είναι που ήταν ξενοδοχείο στην Τζέτα ?

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό ήταν Νικόλα, κοιτώνας εργατών και γραφεία του Λάτση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αξίζει να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για το κάποτε βασιλοβάπορο της Union-Castle. Αν και υπηρέτησε την εμπορική μας ναυτιλία για πολλά χρόνια, δεν ταξίδεψε ούτε με έναν επιβάτη.
> Το βαπόρι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1960 ως WINDSOR CASTLE στα Cammell Laird της Αγγλίας και ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία καθαρά ποστάλια. Αποτέλεσε εξέλιξη του (πιο όμορφου για τα γούστα μου) PENDENNIS CASTLE και αδελφάκι του TRANSVAAL CASTLE.
> ....................


 
Το αδελφακι του *TRANSVAAL* *CASTLE* σε βιντεο εδω 

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1251


Το αδελφακι του *TRANSVAAL* *CASTLE* σε αλλοβιντεο εδω 

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1247

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το *Windsor Castle* εχουμε ολοκληρο φιλμ της British Path&#233; απο το 1962 http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=70801

----------


## Ellinis

> Μήπως πέρασε από την Μάλτα αμέσως μετά την παραλαβή του από τον Λάτση εν πλω προς Ελλάδα? Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1993 ή παλαιότερη?
> 
> Could it be that the picture was taken immediately after her delivery to the Latsis company on her way to Greece?


¶λλη μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει το MΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. στη Μάλτα. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα παραθέτει ένας μηχανικός του, το πλοίο πήγε από το Southampton στον Πειραιά. ¶ρα μάλλον δεν είναι στο ταξίδι παραλαβής.

Αυτό που και στις δυο φωτογραφίες της Μάλτας δεν φαίνεται, είναι να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι μήπως βρέθηκε εκεί για κάποιο άλλο σκοπό. π.χ. κάποια ιδιωτική κρουαζιέρα. 

wcastlemargarita-l-malta.jpg
πηγή

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Οταν  εφτασε στην ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ σημαιοστολισμενο ειχε τα χρωματα της   προηγουμενης εταιρειας του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Οταν εφτασε στην ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ σημαιοστολισμενο ειχε τα χρωματα της προηγουμενης εταιρειας του.


To ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ Λ. με τα χρώματα της Union-Castle στο σκαρί του αλλά με τα χρώματα του Λάτση στο φουγάρο του. Έτσι όπως έκανε το πρώτο του ταξίδι υπό Ελληνική σημαία, από το Southampton στην Ελευσίνα.

wcastle3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## xara

> Το τέλος ενός πλοίου.
> 
> http://www.maritimematters.com/windsorcastle.html
> 
> *RITA* (ex WINDSOR CASTLE, MARGARITA L) at Alang, India, August, 2005. Photo: (C) 2005 L. Royle


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU8cX37x76Y

----------


## τοξοτης

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU8cX37x76Y


 
Μοναδικές και εκπληκτικές σκηνές από το τέλος ενός πλοίου.
Δραματικές αλλά αναγκαίες.
Αλήθεια αυτή η <παραλία> πόσων  και πόσων  πλοίων το τέλος έχει δει ?

----------


## tsaf10

Στο συγκεκριμενο ποσταλι δουλεψα απο το 1981 μεχρι το 1990 περιπου σαν ψυκτικος .
Παρ΄'ολο που ειχε πολυ δουλεια στο πλοιο λογω παλαιοτητας δεν μπορουσες παρα να το αγαπησεις χωρις να ξερω το λογο. Αυτο το πλοιο ειχε μια πολυ θετικη αυρα το ενοιωθες σαν κατι δικο σου. Το πληρωμα ολοι Ελληνες και πολυ αγαπημενοι μεταξυ μας .Δεν ξεχνιεται ποτε.
Επισης θυμαμαι την καμπινα του Καπτα-Γιαννη τιγκα στις κολωνιες και δεκαδες ζευγαρια παπουτσια !!!!!

----------


## shiploversa

windsor castle and later margarita l  - a postcard -shown in southampton with her new funnel color but still the union castle lavender hull - being broken up

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> windsor castle and later margarita l  - a postcard -shown in southampton with her new funnel color but still the union castle lavender hull - being broken up


Interesting photos!!

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Like MICHELANGELO and RAFFAELLO in Iran, - WINDSOR CASTLE s potential left mostly unused using her only as accomodationship!

here the deck plans:

Windsor Castle DP 1.jpg Windsor Castle DP 2.jpg Margarita L DP.jpg

----------

